# Ideas for shutter colors for sterling grey siding.



## mattee (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi, Anyone got any suggestions for some shutter colors that would like nice with grey vinyl siding? Have been looking at paint colors in the blue family. Anyone got some house pictures they can post of these colors together, Or know where I can go to find some pictures of homes with these two colors? Want to paint the entrance doors also. Will be painting the picnic table and wishing well the same colors as the shutters. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

I see lots of gray w/blue here on the beach, it has a marine/yacht club look to it. I think the most popular blue color is "Newport Blue".


----------

